# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Cultivando aguaymanto

## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimados colegas: 
No sé si ya existe este tema, pero en todo caso me gustaría compartir algunos tips para el manejo del aguaymanto orgánico:  
Propagación:  es importante verificar la planta madre de donde obtenemos semillas. El color anaranjado intenso es le ideal. Se recomienda almacigar, ( el sustrato se puede desinfectar con agua hirviendo o formol al 30%)a los 10 días repicar a bolsas de 15 cm por 9cm de ancho o 15 x 10, luego a los 40 días aporx, se puede llevar a campo.   
Condiciones agroclimáticas: 
Temperatura:  de 12 a 18°C. 
Altitud :  de 2000 a 2800 msnm (el tema de las plagas limita en algunos casos la produccción de esta solanácea en la costa)
Tipo de suelos: aquí está el punto clave, puesto que el suelo debe ser franco, no tolera ni encharcamientos ni drenajes excesivos. Un suelo muy arenoso drena rápidamente y el cultivo es altamente exigente en agua para lograr altos rendimientos. Es por ello que la aplicación de materia orgánica descompuesta (compost, humus, estiércol descompuesto, MO con Microorganismos eficientes, lo que tengan) es fundamental al momento del trasplante.   
Entutorado: 
El sistema en V y el sistema en copa está dando buenos resultados.  
Deshierbos:  combinarlos con la técnica del mulch o cobertura muerta. 
Abonamiento: para el caso orgánico, es bueno el guano de isla en mezcla con materia orgánica. Se recomienda el uso de anillos para el abonamiento o media luna si es ladera. 
Control de plagas: en la sierra las aves suelen ser problema en épocas de sequía. Las plagas en la sierra para este cultivo aún no representan un porblema. En cuanto a las enfermedades, eventualmente puede haber ataque de rancha y Botrytis. Sin embargo un cultivo con un buen manejo y porte vigoroso es bastante fuerte. 
Cosecha:  a partir del cuarto mes podemos cosechar con frecuencia semanal o cada 5 dias, depende de la variedad y temperatura. Cuidar el capuchón puesto que este protege al fruto. 
Rendimiento:  podemos obtener entre 8 tm hasta 15 tm. De hecho algunas huertas reportan algo más pero creo que realistamente debemos proyectar 8 a 12 TM para fines de un plan de negocios. 
Bueno, seguiré dándoles algunas pautas adicionales luego. Pero aún debemos seguir investigando para que le paquete tecnológico peruano se consolide.  
Saludos cordialesTemas similares: Cultivo de Aguaymanto Compro aguaymanto organico Vendo aguaymanto Compro aguaymanto organico Aguaymanto

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, owo

----------


## LANE ESQUIVEL

Interesante sus consejos, pero le cuento que de acuerdo a mi experiencia en producir aguaymanto orgánico  el mayor problema  es la plaga de la polilla de papa que particularmente nos ha ocacionado daños considerables.

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Bueno, habría que ver la zona donde lo estás cultivando, pues ello puede influir en el tema de la presencia de plagas como el pull de polillas que ataca la papa (*Tuta, Simetrischema, Pthorimaea,* ) Pero al respecto has instalado trampas de feromona ??? Para el manejo de las polillas , las trampas son fundamentales no solo para control sino para monitoreo. Ahora dependiendo de la extensión, las liberaciones de _Trichogramma_ ayudan al tema de las trampas. 
Pero en todo caso, si bien es cierto el aguaymanto orgánico tiene buena proyección, en general el aguaymanto con BPAs también tiene un mercado creciente.  
Ahora bien, en general el tema de las plagas como las polillas en particular requiere de una buena evaluación de campo. En cuanto a los productos, el Spinosad es muy muy eficiente en el control de polillas por su buena actividad translaminar.  
Espero puedas hacer un ensayo implementando prácticas del MIP y controlar a estas plagas que afectan tu cultivo de aguaymanto. 
Saludos 
Ing. Angelo Soto T
965360349

----------


## agroproyectos

Interesante información, al momento solo hay info de cultivos en Ecuador, Colombia y Chile, como sabemos son diferentes realidades. En el Perú los emprendedores que han logrado buena producción aún lo manejan como "caja negra", es decir, no comparten sus experiencias.
Al momento voy a inciar el cultivo aprovechando las lluvias en las zonas rurales, pero tengo algunas consultas para lograr un vivero eficiente, datos como, el tipo de semillas, de donde se consiguen, lo voy a hacer en bandejas de 150 huecos c/u utilizando un sustrato, la duda es como incentivamos las semillas para que salgan de su estado de "dorming" para lograr mayor % de germinación.
Muchas gracias. 
Marco Celedonio
975168400
RPM: *0068225

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

No se en que parte del texto mencioné Ecuador, Colombia o Chile... en fin.  
Respecto al tema de las semillas, si estas son muy frescas, tiene un poder de germinación bajo, por la DORMANCIA. Para ello, las semillas de 2 meses son buenas.  
En Huarochirí, se ha observado que las pequeñas plantaciones de aguaymanto  con altos niveles de productividad requieren de buena dotación de agua, y abundante materia orgánica. 
Información made in  Perú para ustedes. 
Ing. MSc Angelo Soto T.
2355195 - 4481239
RPC 965360349

----------


## Joaquin rojas

HOLA COLEGA COMO ESTAS QUISIERA SABER TODO REFRENTE AL CULTIVO DEL AGUAYMANTO, ES DECIR DESDE LA SIEMBRA HASTA EL MERCADO OBJETIVO, PORQUE EN LA PROVINCIA DE SANTA CRUZ- CAJAMARCA, HAY INICIATIVA DE VARIOS AGRICULTORES PARA LA PUESTA EN MARCHA DE LA SIEMBRA DEL AGUAYMANTO POR LO QUE  A TRAVES DE SU PERSONA   ME PUEDA ENVIAR MEDIANTE CORREO TODA LA INFORMACION REFEREBNTE A LA PRODUCCION DEL AGUAYMANTO.  
EL QUE LE ESCRIBE ES EL ING° JOAQUIN ROJAS C. MI CORREO ES  rojasjoaquinc@hotmail.com. 
 de antemano le agradezco por la informacion que me pueda proporcionar.

----------


## Joaquin rojas

SI ALGUIEN DE LAS REDES SOCIALES TENGA UN MODELO DE PERFIL TECNICO SOBRE EL CULTIVO DEL AGUAYMANTO O CUALQUIER OTRO REFERIDO A REFORESTACION, VIVEROS U OTROS..
LES ESTARE AGRADECIENDO ANTICIPADAMENTE.
JOAQUIN ROJAS C.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Joaquín: 
Te respondo para ver si de algo sirve mi comentario, porque veo que no has conseguido respuesta sobre el manejo del cultivo aguaymanto que te interesa conocer. 
En ese sentido, lamento decirte que no puedo ayudar a nadie porque no soy In. Agrónomo, pero sí he estado viendo temas de comercialización, y he estado ofreciendo aguaymanto a mis contactos, pero te cuento que se me hace difícil cerrar alguna venta con este producto, ya que aparentemente no somos suficientemente competitivos en cuanto a precios para los mercados internacionales, y no creo que sea muy buena idea apuntar a vender el aguaymanto en el mercado local, porque aquí se conoce muy poco este producto, aunque lamentablemente es oriundo del Perú y son otros países los que han logrado sacarle mayor provecho, anticipñandose a nosotros y mejorando sus procesos para ser más competitivos. 
No es que esté hablando sobre un estudio de mercado, pero más o menos es lo que te puedo comentar al respecto sobre el aguaymanto aquí en Perú, ya que con Turquía, Colombia y China en el mercado, se hace difícil competir con este producto en los mercados internacionales.  
De todas formas, no pretendo desanimar a nadie, y espero puedas conseguir más información sobre un adecuado manejo del aguaymanto, para ver si logramos consolidar también este producto en nuestra canasta agroexportadora. 
Más bien, me gustaría saber qué opinan al respecto los demás usuarios que están participando del tema, para ver qué me puede decir o contradecir al respecto. 
Saludos

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimados Joaquín y Bruno: 
Me he puesto en contacto con Joaquín pero no ha respondido mi correo. Podemos hacer un interesante trabajo paralelo en la cuenca de Lurín y en Santa Cruz. De hecho Bruno yo trabajé como especialista productivo en la zona de Joaquín durante 5 años y la conozco como la palma de mi mano.  Tiene toda la potencialidad para desarrollar el cultivo. 
En la provincia de San Pablo (Cajamarca) hay una empresa llamada AGROANDINO que están en el negocio ya hace algunos años. Les recomiendo que visiten esa zona y su experiencia, de hecho ellos ya exportan el aguaymanto deshidratado hace años. 
Bueno Joaquín, te dejo mis coordenadas:
Fonos: 4481239   2355105
RPC 965360349 
e-mail: adriansoto75@hotmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Angelo: 
Muchas gracias por responder...  
Sobre el tema de comercialización que planteo, te cuento que sí sé que hay empresas que lo exportan con éxito y seguramente habrán otras nuevas que también lo hagan, pero aprovecho en preguntarte si dicha empresa estaría en capacidad de comprar la producción de otros productores para incrementar su oferta exportadora. 
Tengo entendido que la empresa Villa Andina también es líder en nuestro país, pero lo que me gustaría saber es si el mercado internacional está demandando más aguaymanto -fresco o deshidratado- producido en el Perú (ya sea por calidad, precio, etc), porque hay algunos interesados en incursionar en este negocios y aún no estoy muy seguro de qué tan buena opción sea para invertir. 
Pero para no ser tan pesimista, creo que lo mejor para quienes quieren incursionar en este cultivo, sería ponerse en contacto con las empresas líderes, para ver la posibilidad de que los incorporen a la cadena de productores, para que les aseguren la compra del producto, y para que reciban asistencia técnica en el manejo del aguaymanto. 
Saludos

----------


## jportugal

Yo utilizo plantas de papa como trampas para los primeros meses despues de la siembra (cuando se llenan de pulgones las quemo) y luego trampas amarillas (por temporadas).

----------


## jportugal

El problema del aguaymanto de Perú es que la calidad que hay no es exportable en fresco, el cual tiene el mejor precio. Hay 4 caracteristicas que debe cumplir la fruta para ser exportada en fresco 
1) Capacho y fruto sin hongos 
2) Frutos de 22 a 25 mm de diametro
3) Fruta sin daños físicos o rajaduras
4) Fruto amarilla Uniforme 
En Colombia la fruta que cumple con estas 4 características se paga 1-1.2 usd/kg puesto en centro de acopio (50% cumple con esto). La fruta de segunda de calibres hasta 18mm (sin daños y con color uniforme) se paga 0.5-0.6 usd y se utiliza para mercado local, pulpas y deshidratado (40% cumple con esto). El resto de la fruta se descarta. 
En Perú la realidad es que solo hay un 10% de primera (o menos), 50% de segunda y 10-20% de descarte. 
En los últimos dos años el mercado local para la fruta fresca ha crecido, sobre todo en las ciudades del norte. Esto ha permitido que el precio se mantenga elevado a pesar de la baja calidad. Personalmente he visto que como algunos intermediarios llegan a pagar 4.5 en chacra por frutos de menos de 20mm llenos de cercoespora durante algunas semanas del año y en otras semanas donde hay abundancia 1 sol a algunos productores con la misma calidad. El problema que enfrentaremos a corto plazo es que el mercado nacional se sature de fruta y el precio caiga. 
Hace poco vi un estudio de pre-factibilidad de aguaymanto difundido por sierra exportadora que decía que el aguaymanto producía durante 5 años, 15 toneladas anuales. Esto esta lejos de la realidad ya que al tercer año del ciclo de vida de la planta la producción cae y se tiene que rotar para evitar plagas.  
En cuanto al mercado internacional, no es infinito como algunos creen. Los principales mercados son Europa y USA con un valor estimado de 30millones de usd, lo cual si lo comparamos con el mercado de otros productos tradicionales como el mango,uvas, etc es despreciable. Los principales productores son Colombia y Ecuador los cuales tienen precios muy competivos y excelente calidad. Ademas se produce también en Africa y China por lo que hay ser cautelosos con el mercado. 
Como recomendación a los que cultivan el aguaymanto les diria que primero prueben en pequeñas parcelas los rendimientos y los métodos de manejo antes de sembrar grandes extensiones. 
Saludos
Juan Portugal
Gerente de Operaciones
Villa Andina S.A.C.

----------

henryab1, zorrilla.ruben

----------


## Johninfla

Estimados Peruanos, 
les explico de antemano, soy gringo casado con una peruana y por eso pido que ustedes disculpan mi español malo.  En nuestra chacra en la Florida siembro aguaymanto por nuestra proprio consumo.  Hemos hecho un vino bien sabroso de ello.    Siempre tratamos sembrar cultivos peruanos como el maiz morado y aji causa.  Y por supuesto el aguaymanto. 
Les pregunto si hay una manera en que podemos recibir semillas de aguaymanto directo del Perú?  Me encantaria tambien si hay posibilidad de encontrar semillas de duraznos criollos. 
Pues, les dejo pero ojala que me contestan. 
Gracias, 
John Kreinbihl
Bell, Florida

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola John: 
Voy a averiguar con algunos contactos que me pueden dar información al respecto y te respondo si es factible. 
Espero que los productos peruanos sean cada vez más reconocidos en EE.UU, así que esperamos puedas ayudarnos a darlos a conocer a tus amigos y conocidos de allá, para promover así la agricultura del país de tu esposa, porque aquí hay muchos productores de aguaymanto en busca de mercados.  
Saludos y estamos en contacto.

----------


## agroproyectos

Hola John, en principio si es posible tratar de enviarte semillas de aguaymanto, es cuetion de coordinar, lo mismo con las semillas de duraznos criollos. Coordinar a celedonio.marco@gmail.com. 
Marco

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Johninfla

Señores, 
gracias por sus respuestos tan rapidos.  Me encantaria promover la agricultura Peruana.  De hecho, siempre estoy hablando de las frutas y plantas de alli.  Me parece que ahora la gente de aqui  estan empezando conocer el maiz morado y chicha morada.   
Mi problema es que nuestra chacra es muy pequeña y generalmente solo sembramos por nuestra propria consumo.  Por eso no tenemos muchos contactos de negocio PERO tengo un amigo quien quiere hacer un negocio de maiz morado.  Talvez.....  
Sr. Marco, me voy a poner en contacto contigo hoy mismo..... 
Gracias de nuevo! 
John

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado John: 
Puedo conseguir harina de maíz morado por si consigues interesados, y podría ver si consigo chicha morada. En todo caso, ya sabes que aquí puedes encontrar proveedores para casi todo lo que se cultiva y produce en el Perú. 
Saludos

----------


## Jose Abregu

saludos, 
actualmente estamos buscando proveedores de aguaimanto fresco para exportacion, nosotros podemos ayudar con los criterios de calidad y seriamos los compradores del fruto.  
saludos cordiales, 
Jose C. Abregu 
Andes Alimentos 
cel: 997564402
mail: jose@andesalimentos.com

----------


## gjaram

A todos los interesados chilenos que revisan este portal les dejo una información en archivo pdf adjunto sobre un predio de 3 há de Aguaymanto a la venta en la zona central de Chile, con 10.000 plantas y todas las instalaciones correspondientes. Además se puede ver información sobre cualidades y rendimiento de la plantación. Espero a alguien le sirva de utilidad, gracias, Gloria

----------

cesarcistar

----------


## fernando malpartida

Hola Gloria
tu archivo esta dañado no se puede abrir , por favor enviar de nuevo.
Saludos
Fernando

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Gloria
> tu archivo esta dañado no se puede abrir , por favor enviar de nuevo.
> Saludos
> Fernando

 Yo sí pude descargar el archivo Fernando... Fíjate en tus descargas, para que aceptes y puedas descargar el archivo a tu PC. Me avisas si tienes problemas. 
Saludos

----------


## gjaram

Fernando; acabo de subir el archivo de nuevo. Por favor Bruno puedes ver si se puede abrir, porque yo lo veo bien, y siempre subo archivos en este formato. Me avisan para colocarlo en otro formato, gracias, Gloria.....ya!!, vi tu respuesta, está OK, gracias!!!

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Yo sí puedo abrirlo Gloria, pero me aparece un mensaje de Google Chrome antes de descargarlo que dice "Este tipo de archivo puede dañar el ordenador"; sin embargo, ningún problema. 
Fernando, me avisas si pudiste descargar el archivo por favor. 
Saludos y gracias por compartir tu información Gloria.

----------


## gjaram

Hola Bruno: OK, parece que con Google Crome aparecen ese tipo de mensajes. Cuando tenga algo mas interesante les informaré. Hasta pronto, Gloria

----------


## Gonza

Estimados: muy interesante todos los coemntarios e info que nos entregan, el Physallis peruvianum , Agua y Manto, Golden Berries, Berries de los Andes, etc. 
No se nada casi nada de esta especie, pero algunos datos que pueden servierles: 
1.- Familia Solanaceas, al igual que la papa, tomate, berengena. (plagas en comun, tanto insectos, hongos y virus). 
2.- Propagación mediante almacigo transplante, al igual que el tomate, usar sppedling o bandejas de tecnopor para producir las plantulas, luego llegar a plantación, con 3 a 4 hojas verdaderas.  
3.- Las semillas se pueden extraer de frutos seleccionados, de buen color y calibre, mediante una fermentación y posterior lavado y secado de las semilla. 
Por ahora es lo que les puedo aportar.  
Saludos 
Gonzalo 
Ing. Agr.
SOBITEC Perú SAC

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Les dejo un mapa del aguaymanto en el Perú para complementar el tema. Saludos.

----------


## Shirley Mormontoy

Hola Marco, podrías ayudarme un poco con el tema de las semillas de aguaymanto, ya que sin estas no puedes asegurar una buena producción. Donde las consigo?

----------


## Shirley Mormontoy

Hola,  tengo planeado iniciar un cultivo de aguaymanto, podrías ayudarme un poco con el tema de las semillas nose donde conseguirlas. Agradesco cualquier tipo de información

----------

